# Either DECA or HR20 Failure



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a HR20-700. It has been hooked up via its DECA to WHDVR for many months. It has been able to talk to its buddies in other rooms (2x HR24-500, 1 HR20-700) and we also have a H24 in the mix. Sometime between this past Saturday night and Sunday night, this HR20 stopped playing WHDVR with its pals. I also could not get it to get out to the internet. Testing the network connection verifies that while it is connected to the network, it cannot reach the internet. I reset the satellite settings and rebooted the HR20. No change. I then RBR the HR20. No change. I then unplugged the HR20 for about 30 seconds. No change.

Now during the satellite settings reset, it complained about not seeing some of the satellites and produced various 771 error codes while rebooting. It has been giving me sporadic 771 error codes for several weeks. 

I'm trying to figure out if my WHDVR issue is with the HR20 or the DECA box. My next step, when I get home after work tonite, is to swap its DECA box with the one on the other HR20 to see if that fixes anything. Any other thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Tighten the connections on coax coming into the HR20 & the associated DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> I have *a HR20-700*. It has been hooked up via its DECA to WHDVR for many months. It has been able to talk to its buddies in other rooms (*2x HR24-500, 1 HR20-700*) and we also have *a H24* in the mix.


So 2 HR20s + 2 HR24s + 1 H24.
Sounds like NINE tuners on a SWiM limited to eight.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> So 2 HR20s + 2 HR24s + 1 H24.
> Sounds like NINE tuners on a SWiM limited to eight.


They are attached to a SWiM16.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Tighten the connections on coax coming into the HR20 & the associated DECA.


If this proves not to be a cure, anything else?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

judson_west said:


> They are attached to a SWiM16.


OK, that answers that question.
771s & DECA issues do tend to suggest cabling issues.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Swap the HR20 with one of the HR24's and see if the problem persists with the HR20 or if it migrates to the HR24.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

It would be helpful to know which sats is failing on as well as what other error codes its failing on. There are three different 771s. 771, 771a & 771b.

Also, just run a system test and report back any of the two digit error codes. like 72-xxx.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Most of the error codes I've seen are 771a. The most common satellite that it has trouble seeing is 103s where the LA locals (except for national feeds like NBC, CBS, etc.) come from. The HR20 in question is the only box that reports this error and it alternates between Tuner1 and Tuner2. 

Thanks for all of the input, I will have my work cut out for me when I get home.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Your SWiM-16 utilizes both SWiM outputs (#1 & #2) right? If it's all on a single output, then you really don't have 16 tuners. Each SWiM output supports only 8 tuners.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Your SWiM-16 utilizes both SWiM outputs (#1 & #2) right? If it's all on a single output, then you really don't have 16 tuners. Each SWiM output supports only 8 tuners.


Well let me say this about that... I didn't do the install so I don't know. But I have had no issues with sat reception or WHDVR (over 10 months) until recently and now these issues are with one HR20. All of the DVRs and the receiver have been rebooted multiple times in the past 10+ months for various reasons (s/w download, power outage, etc) with no ill effects. In fact, WHDVR has been solid since it was installed.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

If you really have a SWiM 16, then you need to be using both outputs. Check and let us know how it is wired. If only one of the outputs is bing used, then you will need to move one or more boxes to a separate cable.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not trying to be argumentative but how is the connection at the SWiM relevant if it has be working fine for over 10 months? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Because it could have been hooked up wrong the whole time and you just didn't run into any issues until now. Is it that hard to double check? (Up in a hot attic, on the roof, etc) If so we understand, but if it's easy that really should be step one in trying to troubleshoot this for you.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Not hard at all. Under my raised floor house near an outside wall.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

That wasn't so bad. Here's the SWiM 16 https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h3P7brHkg1PCC8dQzE6Zop85-X8yn_f8UW55N_d12Ds?feat=directlink

Here are the SWiM switches: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2aijbpTGDtd91Vrc7VpAvZ85-X8yn_f8UW55N_d12Ds?feat=directlink


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You'll want to cap off those unused ports on the 8-way.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

definitely want capped posts .. Now I wonder if there isn't some water damage in there.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> You'll want to cap off those unused ports on the 8-way.





Doug Brott said:


> definitely want capped posts .. Now I wonder if there isn't some water damage in there.


I knew that as soon as I saw it. But, is it or could it be, the root of my problem?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

judson_west said:


> That wasn't so bad. Here's the SWiM 16 https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h3P7brHkg1PCC8dQzE6Zop85-X8yn_f8UW55N_d12Ds?feat=directlink
> 
> Here are the SWiM switches: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/2aijbpTGDtd91Vrc7VpAvZ85-X8yn_f8UW55N_d12Ds?feat=directlink


For the love of...

More 8-ways used when a 2 way and a 4 way would have been perfect.

Also, please tell us that the splitters and the switch are actually tied up on something, not just laying on the ground.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

They are not on the ground. Just put them there for the pix. They are suspended from nails in the floor joists and plastic cable ties. Doesn't rain much here in SoCal, except for this year, but it does get moist near the beach where I am.

With the exception of the missing caps, I am pretty happy with the install.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Tighten the connections on coax coming into the HR20 & the associated DECA.


We have a winner!

I moved the offending HR20 from the bedroom to the family room where the other HR20 is. I disconnected the SAT cable from the latter and attached it to the former. Restarted it and voila WHDVR worked. I then powered it down and moved it back to the bedroom. Reconnected the cable there and voila it worked again. Networking tests showed it was able to connect to the internet again and after performing a number of signal tests for the 103s sat showed a much reduced number of signal failures.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

judson_west said:


> We have a winner!


:lol: and you got that 3 minutes after you asked the question originally ..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> :lol: and you got that 3 minutes after you asked the question originally ..


NOW, who in the world could have been that astute?? That quick? Who spends 23 hours a day helping on this board? 
Hmmmm. :hurah:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

judson_west said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> *I moved the offending HR20 from the bedroom to the family room where the other HR20 is. I disconnected the SAT cable from the latter and attached it to the former. Restarted it and voila WHDVR worked.* I then powered it down and moved it back to the bedroom. Reconnected the cable there and voila it worked again. Networking tests showed it was able to connect to the internet again and after performing a number of signal tests for the 103s sat showed a much reduced number of signal failures.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help.


<cough>



spartanstew said:


> Swap the HR20 with one of the HR24's and see if the problem persists with the HR20 or if it migrates to the HR24.


----------

